# What is this icon?



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Anybody know why there's a little speaker icon next to my rating here?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

It means you've been targeted for deactivation....


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> It means you've been targeted for deactivation....


Haha! You mean I can stop whispering?? I'm so relieved because I thought it meant they were listening to me..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> Anybody know why there's a little speaker icon next to my rating here?
> View attachment 406600





Timbrr said:


> Anybody know why there's a little speaker icon next to my rating here?
> View attachment 406600


It means UBER IS LISTENING !

ALWAYS !

DONT HAVE SEX WITH YOUR PHONE IN THE ROOM.

SERIOUS . . .


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> It means UBER IS LISTENING !
> 
> ALWAYS !
> 
> ...


I don't usually have sex with my phone. But if I do, I should do it outdoors?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Your rating is 4.93 speakerphones. You are a highly rated loudmouth.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Timbrr said:


> Anybody know why there's a little speaker icon next to my rating here?
> View attachment 406600


It means you'd be a 5 if you'd STFU.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I have it too. I could probably use a big glass of STFU sometimes


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I have it too. But mine is cut off. I think that means I'm only a loud mouth half the time &#129296;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

So far, @Mkang14 has the highest speakerphone rating, probably because she has the biggest mouth or gives the best ... chats.


----------



## MarinRm (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

MarinRm said:


> View attachment 407890
> View attachment 407891


You have no speaker because Uber support no habla Espanol.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m not important enough I guess.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

It looks like I'm a piece of shit.
I got nothing.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> It looks like I'm a piece of shit.
> I got nothing.
> 
> View attachment 409019


Got nothing?? You're platinum bro! Seriously, 0% cancellation rate???


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have it too. But mine is cut off. I think that means I'm only a loud mouth half the time &#129296;
> View attachment 406736


18% CR.. my mannnnn


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Deceptive said:


> 18% CR.. my mannnnn


She is not a man. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> She is not a man. &#129318;‍♂


Screen shot?


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Screen shot?


Or it's not true


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Timbrr said:


> Anybody know why there's a little speaker icon next to my rating here?
> View attachment 406600


That's the time you have left before are dispatched to Lyft


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah, I check that page every day. Like a week ago or so it changed from a star to a speaker icon. Mine is back to a star now, though. Probably a mistake made by one of the software guys. I find it amusing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Deceptive said:


> Or it's not true


Aren't you the one named deceptive &#128514;


----------



## Deceptive (Oct 29, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Aren't you the one named deceptive &#128514;


NEVER ask questions you dont want the answer too

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

It could be they are listening to you and your rider


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Deceptive said:


> 18% CR.. my mannnnn


that's not normal?


----------

